# FIXING animatronic jason



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

i bought a jason voorhees animatronic today for a $ 100.its very cool.its 6'5 tall.the problem is,i can't get it to work.anybody have any idea how to fix a prop like this? is there any info on the net about working on these type of props? thanks! wilk


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

I had this guy a few years back, but mine worked fine. What is the problem ? I've heard if he's not fully extended in height, he won't work ??? Good luck


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

I know how to fix him!!! Its called send him to me!


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

whats it not doing?arm not moving?eyes? nothing at all?..mine works even when its not extended all the way up,did you check to see if the crd is good?


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

it won't do anything.no sounds or movement.i checked the cord,it looked ok.the motion sensor is in the base,i guess its cool.it just doesn't seem to be getting any power.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

i got it used today.the girl said it worked in her garage last week.


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

check the cord with an OHM meter,if you have power start with the female receptical in the base.next check and make sure the head is on correct.im not sure if the sound and the arm will still work if its not pluged in though..i will check and see if mine works without the head tomorrow..i will pm you.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

THANKS,ill check it out


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

bobzilla said:


> I had this guy a few years back, but mine worked fine. What is the problem ? I've heard if he's not fully extended in height, he won't work ??? Good luck


Mine works not fully extended thank goodness he looks a lil goofy at full ht.Hope you get him working he is a awesome prop.


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

im going to make ya mad, so ill appogize now,..I got a headless harry and another jason for 30.00 each-new..


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Where in the world are you getting these props new at?Great buys.


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

I have great connections! I talk to a lot of people,whether they are managers or sales people,and tell them what i want,and usually leave my phone number with them. been doing this for years! and when i get my display set up i always invite them along with there familys to see it.once they show up they realize i take halloween serious and im not afraid to get what i want.I have become friends with a manager that gets items from halloween/party suppliers, stuff that didnt get put in storage,or discontinued...ect.


----------



## helenback (Dec 20, 2009)

O.K. Jeffhawk, don't be a tease, where did you get such a bargain?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

If it uses an AC/DC power adapter, maybe it's gone bad and not putting out any juice.
That or maybe a loose connection or a broken solder joint somewhere inside?


----------



## hauntcrazy (Nov 14, 2007)

I hate to tell you this, but that is why I dont buy any Gemmy props anymore.
When they break, and they eventually do, it is impossible to get them working again. The circuit boards and wiring are all so cheap, it is difficult to determine where the problem is.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> he looks a lil goofy at full ht.


I bet you liked that little dumppy looking MM prop they came out with didnt you?

I think Jason looks awesome as tall as he is, very menacing to the kidds


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

I have 4 gemmys,and i have no problems with any of them.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Scott N. said:


> I bet you liked that little dumppy looking MM prop they came out with didnt you?
> 
> I think Jason looks awesome as tall as he is, very menacing to the kidds


Yup he is my favorite.


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

so did you check the cord?


----------

